# 2.7BiTurbo cylinder 6 misfire problem



## halilalem (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi guys

I have a problem with my passat (RS4 engine).6th cylinder still not working ,has spark,has compression (but 130psi on all cylinders) ,has fuel but still the cylinder dont work.I try to replace another coil and plugs but still the same 

Can someone give me advice what i have to do right now? Maybe i should open the head?

Thanks


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Might be a wiring issue in either the circuit to #6 coil pack or the circuit to #6 fuel injector. There's been some confusion, but #6 in the diagnostic software should be the cyl closest to driver for US cars. That is:

Rear

3 6
2 5
1 4

Front


----------

